# SynthMaster Everything Bundle Upgrade



## onget (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm thinking of buying SynthMaster Everything Bundle Upgrade
What i have
SynthMaster Player
SynthMaster Crossgrade from Player
SynthMaster One Crossgrade from SynthMaster
There are three.
Is the from SynthMaster 1 + 2 Bundle available?


----------



## bill5 (Dec 13, 2020)

SynthMaster One + Two Bundle


SynthMaster is an award-winning software synthesizer by KV331 Audio, available in VST AU and AAX formats. It ranked number 1 in MusicRadar's 'Best VST/AU Synth in the World' poll in 2016 and 2019




www.kv331audio.com


----------

